# The Heaven of Animals by Nancy Tillman



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I read this book today in a bookstore, it brought tears to my eyes. It's a wonderfully touching, beautifully illustrated book. The line that resonates with me still is that when the angels talk to our pets, it's our voice that they hear. It's written for all animal lovers.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, what an absolutely wonderful thought...about the angels speaking to our pets! It feels comforting in a way...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

"The line that resonates with me still is that when the angels talk to our pets, it's our voice that they hear."

I like that...I ordered the book.
Thanks


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

It makes sense to me. After all, our dogs look to us has their superior. They love and adore us, and its that love that's make them so special. So to hear our voice is heavenly to them, and they are in heaven.
Just my opinion.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I just finished reading the book. How nice to think of them that way. Made me cry but in a good way.


----------

